# do magic mushrooms grow in michigan?



## backwoodsburner (Mar 28, 2011)

if so what types and where should i look?


----------



## a dog named chico (Mar 28, 2011)

i imagine there are quite a few varieties that grow wild in MI. First go out and buy a book on wild mushroom identification, it will save your life! i hear all the time if you go out to a cow pasture in the summer the day after a good rain you will find some cubes, how ever i have never tested this. I would say honostly you better off growing yourself. $12 for spores and $15 for some sterile rye and grain bags and your in business.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 28, 2011)

thousand times safer to grow your own, only takes 25-45 days


----------



## Earths Widdler (Mar 30, 2011)

Michigan is loaded with them...the only problem is trusting yourself to decipher which ones are which. I agree with darth


----------



## backwoodsburner (Mar 30, 2011)

i just figured if i dryed it and the stem turns blue you can eat it...


----------



## a dog named chico (Mar 31, 2011)

backwoodsburner said:


> i just figured if i dryed it and the stem turns blue you can eat it...


 and that logic will get you killed, PLEASE do some more research and get a book if you truly want to find wild cubes...


----------



## canndo (Apr 2, 2011)

IF you take a spore print and it is purple AND the mushroom stains an indigo blue you can be assured that it is what you seek. (in the continental U.S. according to Stamets) However, there are mushooms that grow in close proximity to the right ones (galerinaI believe) that can be mistaken for the right ones. Those will very likely make you die. Never hunt mushrooms except to admire them unless you have a regional key, know how to use it AND have someone who knows his mushrooms teach you what to look for. There are relatively few mushrooms that are toxic and fewer still that taste good and are toxic but people, even experts make mistakes regularly and give up their livers for the trouble.


----------



## cocobitzz (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm sure there are a few types that grow there, I am guessing you probably could find some liberty caps, most likely some cyanescens at the right time of year in the right places. Hell Michigan you might even be lucky enough to find some cubensis growing there.

Take it from me though, learn your shit before you go picking anything but liberty caps. They are VERY easily discernible from look-a-likes, and even if you were to eat a bad one most of them aren't deadly. 

GALERINA MARGINATA! WATCH OUT FOR THESE, TRUST ME. I spent days laying in bed thinking I was going to die because of these, and spent time in the hospital for it. Make sure to identify cyanescens when they are FRESH FRESH, because once a galerina dries it looks almost exactly like a cy, and some even bruise a dark color mistaken to be a blue.

If you can find cyanescens there, eat the living HELL out them, wet, dry, in a tea, it doesn't matter. Mix them with some liberty caps to get the full spectrum of it.


----------

